# Τα αστεία της δουλειάς μας



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2022)

Έχουμε κανένα νήμα τύπου "Ανέκδοτα απ' τη δουλειά μας" για να μην κάνω πειρατεία εδώ;

Σημείωση σε αγγλικό template υποτίτλων: *"New York = a city in the USA".*
Είπαμε, είμαστε καράβλαχοι, αλλά όχι να μην ξέρουμε και το Νέο Αμστελόδαμο, ρε φίλε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2022)

Ω, ευχαριστώ σε, καλή νεράιδα! Τώρα θα βάζω εδώ όλα τα γελαδερά της δουλειάς.


----------

